

Scalaz: An Introduction to Scala's Library - janaboruta
http://www.stackmob.com/2011/11/why-stackmob-uses-scalaz-with-scala/

======
noelwelsh
Scalaz's Validations are a fantastic way to handle error checking. We use them
pervasively in Myna. The rest of Scalaz I have found less use for, but I think
that's due to the domain. I imagine if we had more types of data they would be
beneficial.

If you've just come to read the comments, be aware that this article is
extracted from a more detailed work-in-progress
<https://github.com/jrwest/learn_you_a_scalaz> If you have a serious interest
in Scalaz you'll be better off reading that.

~~~
janaboruta
Thank you for posting that link.

------
cageface
Orignal article's title is better. Scalaz is _a_ library for Scala, not
"Scala's Library". There's some good stuff in there but it's a completely
optional third-party library.

~~~
gtani
relevant exercises from one of scalaz' authors

<http://blog.tmorris.net/lifting-haskell-addendum/>

<http://blog.tmorris.net/lifting/>

and the applicative functor and following chapters in Learn you a Haskell (it
wasn't real easy to navigate scaladocs, source, etc. Some folks used to just
hoogle and then look for the same-named scalaz method

[http://groups.google.com/group/scala-
user/browse_frm/thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/scala-
user/browse_frm/thread/2e93b614df487f86#)

and the scalac switches -explaintypes, -Ytyper-debug are kinda helpful.

